# Puppy gets rabies injection



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all, one of my puppies was booked to travel to Spain on the 4th September to go and live with my mum. The puppy named Zoscha had her second vaccination on Monday at 10 weeks old and 2 days. The vet told me to bring Zoscha back on Wednesday for her Rabies which i did.
It was another vet and she gave Zoscha the injection and then looked at the computer screen and said 'Oh she shouldnt of had that as she isnt 12 weeks old but not to worry it wont harm her but come back next saturday when she is 12 weeks old and we will give her another one'.
I asked if it would harm her having two injections close together for Rabies and she said no. She will then have to wait 3 weeks before travelling abroad.
So now i had to inform the pet travel company that Zoscha cannot travel with them on the 4th as it would be 2 days too early.
I then gets a phone call of the pet travel company saying that she had an 8 week old puppy vaccinated for Rabies and it got into Spain so Im now so confused.
Will this 2nd Rabies injection make poor Zoscha ill ?
What will happen if the Travel Company pick Zoscha up and cannot get into Spain and she ends up abandoned.
Dont know what to doim hearing 2 different stories.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh Gosh What a dilemma for ya. I have not got a clue, hopefully someone will be able to help


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

clueless said:


> Oh Gosh What a dilemma for ya. I have not got a clue, hopefully someone will be able to help


Cheers i know totally confused.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I tried googling for ya and one link said its better to wait a week after injection before travelling incase of adverse reactions


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my pups is to have a pet passport so that he can go on oliday with his new owners. As they were going away he stayed with us until he was 14 weeks. I took hi to my vet to get his puppy jabs done so that he could go for his rabies jab asap. Their vet told them he had to be 12 weeks old and it had to be at least a week after his last puppy jab.

Try contacting DEFRA they should know wether she will be ok or will need a second jab


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't sound very sympathtic (it is not meant to sound mean ) but I would be furious with the 'bloody stupid vet' 
Hope you manage to sort it out and that everything does run smoothly
regards
Sue
xxxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all you comments. I have spoken to the lady in Spain who is transporting Zoscha for me andshe said that with Zoscha only being a puppy she would definately not advise the vet to do another rabies injection as it can cause fits and convulsions.
She also advised me that she has been doing this transporting pet thing for 10 years and as long as a puppy has a rabies injection at whatever age and then travels 3 weeks later there isnt going to be a problem at customs.
Its just a guideline over here to say that the minimum age is 12 weeks but not set in stone and she cannot understand all the commotion.
She also said that now she has had her microchip before the rabies i need to get proof it has been done and ask the vet to issue me a passport now, so phoned the vet but she hasnt rung me back as yet.
The lady in Spain said obviously my vets are money orientated and not thinking about the health of Zoscha. I m now thinking the same thing. 
If my vets do not issue me the pet passport i m definately changing vets as i am having nothing but problems with them at the moment and otta my mind.


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd be peed off with your vet!
I know with ours when they were given the rabies vac. (for pet passports)they do a blood test a few weeks later to see if the vaccine has taken so maybe wait for the bloodwork results before considering another.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

houndies said:


> I'd be peed off with your vet!
> I know with ours when they were given the rabies vac. (for pet passports)they do a blood test a few weeks later to see if the vaccine has taken so maybe wait for the bloodwork results before considering another.


She doesnt need bloodtests s she will not be coming bac to the uk.


----------



## davidboyko (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, how old was your puppy when it finally got it's rabies vaccination?

by the way it is weird that you go by "englishrose"but form sentences in a way that suggests you may be Polish(as does the pup's name ofcourse)

Very cute.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, how old was your puppy when it finally got it's rabies vaccination?
> 
> by the way it is weird that you go by "englishrose"but form sentences in a way that suggests you may be Polish(as does the pup's name ofcourse)
> 
> Very cute.


What makes you say that??????????????????
The puppy was 12 weeks old when she got her Rabies injection.As for using the name Englishrose I am English and the the way i form sentences whats all that about??
Totally confused


----------

